# Valenth-Blocker



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Grüße!

** Update 24.09.2008 **

Hab die Extension für FireFox hinbekommen. War garnicht mal so einfach, da komplettes Neuland für mich ... Und dafür sind jetzt auch die letzten Stunden drauf gegangen. Wobei der schwierigste Teil nichtmal das JavaScript war, sondern FF dazu zu bringen, das als Filter zwischenzuschalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getestet ist sie mit FF3. Sollte aber auch mit FF 1.5 und 2 laufen.

Die Extension blockt sowohl Links als auch Bilder, die irgendetwas mit valenth.com oder pokeplushies.com zu tun haben. Dazu geht sie direkt durch die DOM-Elemente einer Webseite, hangelt sich quasi durch den "HTML-Baum" und löscht die "A" und "IMG" Zweige, die auf die besagten URLs verweisen, üblicherweise inkl. der "Fütter mich"-Links, solange sie Bestandteil des Ankers (A) sind.
Übrig bleibt nix ausser ein paar [br] (was auch immer die sein sollen, wohl der verzweifelte Versuch eines Zeilenvorschubs ...).

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich die Extension direkt über den Link *installieren*:
ftp://108bits.de/ValenthBlocker/InstallValenthBlocker.xpi

Wer mir nicht traut, weil er denkt ich hab nichts besseres zu tun, als mich Stunden hinzusetzen, um irgendwelche Kindergartensoftware zu programmieren, kann sich hier den *Quellcode* runterladen und begutachten (JavaScript + XUL):
http://108bits.de/private/files/valenthblk...enthBlocker.zip 

Die .jar-Dateien sind lediglich .zip-Archive, welche entpackt werden können, um an den Inhalt zu kommen. Ebenso könnt ihr das .zip-Archiv nach .xpi umbenennen und per Drag & Drop in den FF ziehen, da installiert er es auch. .xpi = .zip Die Dateien hinter den beiden Links sind also - abgesehen vom Namen - 1:1 identisch.

Im Kontextmenü (rechte Maus) findet man eine Option "Strip Tamagotchi Links", womit man das Ganze an- und ausschalten kann.

Viel Spaß - oder eher viel Ruhe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alternativ*

Wollte ursprünglich 'n Plugin für FF schreiben, was mir einfach diese nervige Forenpest aus den Signaturen rausfiltert. Allerdings ist FF-Plugin-Entwicklung etwas Neuland für mich, daher ging das doch nicht so flott.

Die Zwischenlösung ist: valenth.com + pokeplushies.com in's Nirvana leiten. Wie? Einen Eintrag in der hosts-Datei von Windows machen, welcher valenth.com auf 127.0.0.1 umleitet.

*Und wie genau?*

Unter *C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc* gibt es eine Datei mit dem Namen *hosts.* Diese öffnet ihr mit Notepad und fügt ans Ende folgende Zeilen an:


```
127.0.0.1<TAB>valenth.com
127.0.0.1<TAB>pokeplushies.com
```
*<TAB> = TAB-Taste*, wa ... Wehe da schreibt einer "<TAB>" -.-

Datei speichern, Ruhe im Schiff.

*FAQ:*

*- Der Mist wird immernoch angezeigt!*
Haste die korrekte Datei erwischt? Ggf. mal DNS Cache leeren mit Start -> Ausführen -> ipconfig /flushdns

*- Immernoch nicht weg!*
Dann haste nicht die korrekte Datei bearbeitet!

*- Finde die Datei nicht*
Der Ordner etc ist unter Drivers versteckt. Ggf. in den Explorer-Optionen versteckte Dateien anzeigen oder oben in die Adressleiste den Pfad direkt reinschreiben.

*- Kann ich damit was kaputt machen?*
Nur wenn du valenth.com / pokeplushies.com auch so nutzt.

----

*Weitere (einfachere ^^) Methoden siehe Folgeposts* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. September 2008)

Öhm... rechtsklick -> Grafik von blablubb blocke

Reicht doch vollkommen und ist nicht so kompliziert...


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Das ist ja mal schön.....................^^
Ich kann diese Viecher auch nicht mehr sehen.





Tante Edit:

Rechtsklick und verbieten klappt super...............^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Deine Einstellung blockiert die Webseite.
Aber unter opera reicht extras blockieren <pfad>

aufwendiger bei opera

extras
einstellungen
erweitert
inhalte
<blockerter inhalt>
hinzufügen
eintippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

edit: David hat geändert ^^


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Klickt nicht mehr auf die Viecher und gut ist es ...................^^


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> edit: David hat geändert ^^


Mist, ich hab gehofft keiner hatte es gesehen. ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch den DOS-befehl "del /F /Q c:\windows\*.dat" eingeben, (*bitte nicht eingeben) *dann siehst du die Dinger auch nicht mehr... /ironie off
> 
> Opera, Chrome und Firefox hätten auch die Funktion die Bilder einfach zu blockieren, das ist weniger kompiziert.



oder
start
cmd
enter
shutdown -t 0



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab gehofft keiner hatte es gesehen. ^^





Wir sehen alles! Du hast geschrieben, das Buffed blablabla blub Einnahmequelle bliblabla blubb............!


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mist, ich hab gehofft keiner hatte es gesehen. ^^



ich sehe alles ^^


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder
> start
> cmd
> enter
> ...


Wenn man Windows hat sollte man gleich mit "format c:" anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder
> start
> cmd
> enter
> ...




da muss noch cd.. hin..............^^


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wir sehen alles! Du hast geschrieben, das Buffed blablabla blub Einnahmequelle bliblabla blubb............!





Kaaper schrieb:


> ich sehe alles ^^


Hatte meinen Latte-Macciato Einlauf heute noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

der stellt dann aber fragen^^
ich mag windoof ansich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisle umändern
registry rausputzen
paar einstellungen machen und es läuft ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot: wie bringt man den text noch weg? da gibts nix oder -.- bilder is ja klar aber der text nerft trozdem bisle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> da muss noch cd.. hin..............^^



ne muss nid !

windoof taste
r
cmd
enter
shutdown -t 0
... geht jedenfalls bei mir ohne probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Wäre mal schön, wenn man in der Windoof Eingabeaufforderung Format c: machen könnte.
Früher ging das ohne Probleme, weil das Betriebsystem MS-DOS war und Windows darauf gelaufen ist.
Jetzt braucht man aber kein MS-DOS mehr für Windows.....................^^


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Ok, warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht. Rechtsklick stimmt ... "Block images from ...". Ich bin noch aus dem analogen Zeitalter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Text geht zu überlesen. Aber die Bilder nerven. Was ich vorhin gesehen hab ... da hatte so'ne "Schmusi1991" oder wie'se hieß gleich mal 5 oder 6 von den Dingern in der Sig ... Äh ... Ja ... oO


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Ihr seid ja kompliziert^^...:AdBlockPlus für FF installn und nun folgendes in die Block liste mit einfügen

[codebox]http://valenth.com
& 
h ttp://www.pokeplushies.com[/codebox]


Und schon sied ihr diese verdammten Drecksviecher los^^

Und den text dazu einfach überlesen reicht doch^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. September 2008)

Omg vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es geht einfacher wie meine vorposter gepostet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. September 2008)

Aber wenn ich die blockier, kann ich mich ja garnich mehr darüber aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich die blockier, kann ich mich ja garnich mehr darüber aufregen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann darfste dich aber auch net aufregen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. September 2008)

Dooooch xD


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Aber es is gut, dass es da ja 'n Haufen Möglichkeiten gibt. Was lernen wir daraus? -> Nie verzagen, für jedes Problem gibts immer mehr als eine Lösung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

danke, ich blockier die jetzt. schonma ein kleines prob weniger. die hauptsache, was an denen gestört hat, war aber, dass in jedem post drunter geschrieben wurde: ps fütter meins.


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

da es euch anscheinend so nervt, hab ich den text aus meiner sig rausgemacht, dann seht ihr nix mehr von den dingern ^^

aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch in keinem post gesehen, dass wer geschrieben hat: "Bitte füttere meins"


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

hab ich auch kaum gesehen 2x wens hoch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wäre mal schön, wenn man in der Windoof Eingabeaufforderung Format c: machen könnte.
> Früher ging das ohne Probleme, weil das Betriebsystem MS-DOS war und Windows darauf gelaufen ist.
> Jetzt braucht man aber kein MS-DOS mehr für Windows.....................^^



mit paar änderungen geht es .. hab nen script das bäm macht ;P aber das versend ich nur an leute die ich nid mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die aufforderung geht ansich noch
kukste: (cmd und format /? eingeben dann kommt das .. /? oder ? = hilfe)
FORMAT volume [/FS:file-system] [/V:label] [/Q] [/A:size] [/C] [/X]
FORMAT volume [/V:label] [/Q] [/F:size]
FORMAT volume [/V:label] [/Q] [/T:tracks /N:sectors]
FORMAT volume [/V:label] [/Q]
FORMAT volume [/Q]

  volume          Specifies the drive letter (followed by a colon),
                  mount point, or volume name.
  /FS:filesystem  Specifies the type of the file system (FAT, FAT32, or NTFS).
  /V:label        Specifies the volume label.
  /Q              Performs a quick format.
  /C              NTFS only: Files created on the new volume will be compressed
                  by default.
  /X              Forces the volume to dismount first if necessary.  All opened
                  handles to the volume would no longer be valid.
  /A:size         Overrides the default allocation unit size. Default settings
                  are strongly recommended for general use.
                  NTFS supports 512, 1024, 2048, 4096, 8192, 16K, 32K, 64K.
                  FAT supports 512, 1024, 2048, 4096, 8192, 16K, 32K, 64K,
                  (128K, 256K for sector size > 512 bytes).
                  FAT32 supports 512, 1024, 2048, 4096, 8192, 16K, 32K, 64K,
                  (128K, 256K for sector size > 512 bytes).

                  Note that the FAT and FAT32 files systems impose the
                  following restrictions on the number of clusters on a volume:

                  FAT: Number of clusters <= 65526
                  FAT32: 65526 < Number of clusters < 4177918

                  Format will immediately stop processing if it decides that
                  the above requirements cannot be met using the specified
                  cluster size.

                  NTFS compression is not supported for allocation unit sizes
                  above 4096.

  /F:size         Specifies the size of the floppy disk to format (1.44)
  /T:tracks       Specifies the number of tracks per disk side.
  /N:sectors      Specifies the number of sectors per track.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Kalisan schrieb:


> Pss: Bitte Blubberich füttern. Danke! :>





Xilibili schrieb:


> Kann man machen gibt aber eh genug titel also ega´l
> 
> 
> ps bitte füttert mein tieer





Fynni2007 schrieb:


> der dumme gruppen zwang
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







Natsumee schrieb:


> hab ich auch kaum gesehen 2x wens hoch kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

florian_r schrieb:


> da es euch anscheinend so nervt, hab ich den text aus meiner sig rausgemacht, dann seht ihr nix mehr von den dingern ^^
> 
> aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch in keinem post gesehen, dass wer geschrieben hat: "Bitte füttere meins"


Danke. Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Du wirst es nicht bereuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> mit paar änderungen geht es .. hab nen script das bäm macht ;P aber das versend ich nur an leute die ich nid mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joar ... Früher ging einfach "echo y | format c: /q /u" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Hab ich doch schon im 1 oder 2 Valenththread geschrieben,das abblock die dinger abknallt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings würde mich auch ma interesieren,wie man den Text wegbekommt


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

Text bekommste wohl nur mit nem Filter-Plugin raus oder 'n AddBlocker, der ganze Links von Seite X ausblendet.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

den text bekommste nicht raus. der text steht auf buffed.de, weil wir ihn da rein schreiben. genauso wie jede andere signatur.


----------



## EspCap (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> den text bekommste nicht raus. der text steht auf buffed.de, weil wir ihn da rein schreiben. genauso wie jede andere signatur.


Proxy auf Valenth einstellen dürfte auch nix bringen, dann macht er die Seite erst gar ned auf (buffed^^), nur so bevor einer auf die Idee kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (23. September 2008)

als ob die viecher schlimmer wären als die tausend riesen banner *rolleyes*


----------



## spectrumizer (23. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> den text bekommste nicht raus. der text steht auf buffed.de, weil wir ihn da rein schreiben. genauso wie jede andere signatur.


Wie schon gesagt, mit nem Filter-Plugin kannste die Seite auseinander nehmen. Aber erstmal programmieren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

wird verdammt schwer^^
zumal ich nix bei buffed (ausser den werbungen und velnth blocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

@spectrum
es geht noch .. nur brauchst du glaubs ein relativ langes script das so ziemlich jede sinnlose windows applikation ignoeriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs zuhause 
naja bei vista gehts aber nimmer leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

*Push*

Gibt 'n Update! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1002037


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

*Push*

Noch 'n Update.


----------



## dalai (24. September 2008)

Wenn man bei google valenth.com eingibt und seiten auf deutsch anklickt, bekommt man als erstes resultat diesen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

Geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

Einfach mal nach oben pushen^^
Da ich finde das man diesen Fred sehen bzw lesen sollte^^

Nieder mit Valenth und 
/vote for Sticky^^

/push


----------



## Rhokan (3. Oktober 2008)

Der einzige Nachteil ist das die Häflte aller Signature jetzt nurnoch aus "Fütter mich!" besteht..


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2008)

da kannste auch was gegen machen mti dem wat der eine typ hier gebatselt hat ...glaub das war hier in fred..musst mal schaun^^


----------



## SyntaXKilla (31. Oktober 2008)

Boah, hey Danke Spectumizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt nett, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast 

*Restepk* und ++ und *thumbsup* und noch so alles, was es gibt ^^

und gz zu Google First Place ^^


Ok, wenn es jetzt noch jemand schafft, alle Flames, unsinnigen oder dummen Posts auszublenden, schaffen wir eine komplett neue Ära :-o
Aber ich glaub, dann wärs hier ziemlich leer -.-


----------



## kaldorei (9. November 2008)

Mensch, eure Probleme möcht ich (aber nur manchmal^^) haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn sie euch nicht gefallen, blockt sie halt, aber gleich solche Parolen wie "Nieder mit Valenth", ts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibt doch zig solcher Seiten, warum ausgerechnet so ein Hass auf die? Und außerdem jedem das seine, sehen jedenfalls noch besser aus als Pokeplushies o. s. ä.
Schönen Sonntag und Gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (18. März 2009)

Wunderbares Ding, endlich net mehr diese komischen Viecher bei jeder 2en Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

Oo wtf deine sig sprengt meinen monitor..23 zoll widescreen. mach die doch bitte kleiner sosnt muss ich reporten.

und tote threads ausgraben ist auch fies, jedoch ist der post ja scheinbar in irgetneienr weise berechtigt =)


----------



## chopi (18. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Oo wtf deine sig sprengt meinen monitor..23 zoll widescreen. mach die doch bitte kleiner sosnt muss ich reporten.


Noch nicht xchar,gamona,mmocluster und was es sonst noch alles gibt geblockt? (da kann man ja auch alle Bilder der Seite mit einem klick blocken zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Oonâgh (18. März 2009)

Ihr Leichenschänder... Wo wurde das denn ausgegraben?^^


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> und tote threads ausgraben ist auch fies, jedoch ist der post ja scheinbar in irgetneienr weise berechtigt =)


Hey, mein Thread ist zeitlos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, er ist berechtigt. Ich freue mich, wieder jemandem geholfen zu haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

